# Trovoadas em Corroios



## jpgmn (21 Set 2007 às 20:16)

Antes de mais apresento-me:
Sou o João Neves, vivo em Corroios e descobri este fórum há pouco tempo.
Espero poder aprender algo mais sobre o tema e poder partilhar com vocês algumas das minhas fotos.

Para já aqui ficam as melhores de trovoada.

2007/09/20:






2007/09/11:





2006/10/15:





















Abraços,


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 20:38)

Olá João Neves, bemvindo ao Forum. 
O forum é novo para ti, mas tu já não és novo para o forum 

Já existe uma fotografia tua aqui, do Cristo Rei, da anterior trovoada. Nesses dias tentei contactar vários dos autores das fotos que me chegaram por email para virem aqui partilhar mais material, mas por acaso a ti não consegui contactar porque o site que aparece nas tuas fotografias estava em baixo nesses dias.

Mas como Maomé não foi à Montanha, veio a Montanha a Maomé  
E caramba, que dizer da tua chegada. *Que fotografias fantásticas !! Um espanto !*
Não há melhor local do que este forum para essas fotografias serem devidamente apreciadas.


----------



## I_Pereira (21 Set 2007 às 21:41)

Bem vindo! Lembrei-me logo dessas fotos de quando as puseste no forumfotografia.net


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2007 às 21:46)

jpgmn disse:


> Antes de mais apresento-me:
> Sou o João Neves, vivo em Corroios e descobri este fórum há pouco tempo.
> Espero poder aprender algo mais sobre o tema e poder partilhar com vocês algumas das minhas fotos.
> 
> ...



Boas Jpgmn, bem-vindo ao forum.
Quanto às fotos estou  exelentes...
Venham mais...


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2007 às 22:10)

tou sem palavras,


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2007 às 22:12)

Bem-vindo João Neves 

Quanto às fotografias só uma palavra: irreversíveis! 
Acho que é impossível fazer melhor


----------



## spor (21 Set 2007 às 22:13)

Fiquei de boca aberta

Mas como é que vocês tiram as fotos? Claro que têm de ter uma boa máquina e um bom suporte, mas como é que conseguem tirar a foto quando o raio cai? É sorte? É inspiração divina? O que é?


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 22:29)

spor disse:


> Fiquei de boca aberta
> 
> Mas como é que vocês tiram as fotos? Claro que têm de ter uma boa máquina e um bom suporte, mas como é que conseguem tirar a foto quando o raio cai? É sorte? É inspiração divina? O que é?



Não sei em que condições foram tiradas estas fotos, o João Neves se quiser poderá partilhar aqui as dicas dele. Mas uma boa máquina com Bulb, um tripé e um disparador são essenciais. Dá uma olhadela neste tópico: «Dicas para fotografar tempestades, raios e nuvens».

Mas isso tudo não chega, depois é talento e sensibilidade do fotografo. É preciso ajustar a abertura e o tempo de exposição conforme a luz da paisagem, o ISO,etc,etc. Já para não falar na paciência de procurar o local ideal, etc. E estas fotografias estão no "ponto". Luz e cor perfeitas.


----------



## jpgmn (22 Set 2007 às 00:01)

Bem, não sabia que já era conhecido por cá 

Em relação ao método que usei para tirar as fotos passo a explicar e vão ver que não é preciso nenhuma máquina XPTO.

Máquina: Sony DSC-V3 - É uma compacta com mais algumas funções (é uma bridge, na prática), mas julgo que 99% das compactas que andam por aí actualmente seriam capazes de produzir fotos assim; mini-tripé (aqueles de €4 que há nas FNACs, Jumbos e afins)

Local: Janela de um 8º andar em Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios (para quem não sabe fica num alto, daí a vista desafogada que vai desde o Castelo de Palmela ao Palácio da Pena em Sintra).

1. Coloco a máquina no tripé e seguro-o com uma mão (ele não é assim muito estável).
2. Regulo as definições da máquina para algo do estilo: ISO 100 (o mais baixo que a máquina tiver), abertura F/2.8 - F/4.0 (depende do tempo de exposição que colocar), tempo de exposição entre 1,5seg e 5seg, foco no infinito. Normalmente será F/2.8 (ou o valor mais baixo que a máquina tiver) e 1,5 segundos.
3. Seguro a máquina/tripé com firmeza e pressiono o botão de disparo da máquina até meio (para reduzir o tempo de reacção da máquina ao disparar e evitar tremidelas no momento do disparo).
4. Quando cai um relâmpago pressiono o botão até ao fim e não largo até ao fim da exposição para não tremer a máquina.

Este método dá para apanhar aqueles relâmpagos que se espalham pelo céu e que vêm atrás de outros. Aqueles que são isolados não dá para apanhar assim, são muito rápidos.

Já experimentei usar um F/7.1 (mais um filtro ND4 para cortar ainda mais luz) e passar o tempo de exposição para 15 segundos ou mais mas não consegui grandes resultados... quando cai algum relâmpago nesse intervalo depois "desvanece-se" com a prolongada exposição e a foto fica muito clara.

E para já é isto.

EDIT: é verdade, esqueci-me de mencionar. As fotos depois levam um pós processamento para retirar um pouco do ruído que por vezes surge e um redimensionamento.

Abraços a todos,


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2007 às 10:06)

As fotos estão muito boas


----------



## spor (22 Set 2007 às 16:43)

Obrigado pelas dicas.

jpgmn, eu tenho uma Sony DSC-V1, deve ser anterior à tua.

Descobri uma coisa nova no modo manual, o focusSou mesmo nabo nisto

Já agora se me pudessem tirar uma dúvida, no modo manual aparece uns números que variam entre o negativo e o positivo seguido das letras EV. Alguém sabe o que é que eles querem dizer?

Já agora qual é o programa que usas para tirar o ruído das fotos?

Obrigado.


----------



## spor (22 Set 2007 às 17:46)

Depois de alguma pesquisa já sei o que quer dizer EV. O ideal é ele estar a 0.


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2007 às 21:15)

Estas fotos são do melhor que já vi de trovoadas! A foto de 2007/09/11 parece que está a tocar numa torre de comunicações, está perfeita 

E bemvindo ao fórum


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2007 às 23:02)

Parabéns ! 
Foram as melhores fotos de trovoada que já vi, apesar de já ter visto muitas que considerei excelentes !


----------



## jpgmn (22 Set 2007 às 23:50)

spor disse:


> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> Já agora qual é o programa que usas para tirar o ruído das fotos?
> 
> Obrigado.



Uso o Neat Image.

Mas julgo que há vários, pesquisa no google por "noise reduction".

Abraço,


----------



## jpgmn (22 Set 2007 às 23:52)

Fil disse:


> Estas fotos são do melhor que já vi de trovoadas! A foto de 2007/09/11 parece que está a tocar numa torre de comunicações, está perfeita
> 
> E bemvindo ao fórum



Obrigado!

A "torre de comunicações" chama-se "Cristo Rei" 

Abraços,


----------



## jpgmn (22 Set 2007 às 23:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Parabéns !
> Foram as melhores fotos de trovoada que já vi, apesar de já ter visto muitas que considerei excelentes !



Andas a ver poucas fotos andas 

Se fores ao www.deviantart.com e procurares vais encontrar algumas 1000 vezes melhores que as minhas 

Abraços,


----------



## spor (23 Set 2007 às 12:22)

jpgmn disse:


> Uso o Neat Image.
> 
> Mas julgo que há vários, pesquisa no google por "noise reduction".
> 
> Abraço,



Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Desconhecia estas fotos 

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2011 às 21:22)

Também desconhecia estas fotos, e que fotos...  estão fantásticas


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2011 às 21:32)

jpgmn disse:


> A "torre de comunicações" chama-se "Cristo Rei"



Algum dia fica sem cabeça 

Excelentes registos!


----------



## Teles (8 Ago 2011 às 22:08)

Bem vindo ao fórum 
Desde já obrigado e parabéns pela disponibilidade de partilhar tão espectaculares fotos com este já gigantesco grupo  e que venham mais dessas e de outras


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2011 às 10:25)

Grandes fotos!!  Ao mais alto nivel!! 

Sê bem vindo!!


----------

